# jar Dateien unter Netbeans anlegen



## Karim (26. Nov 2004)

Hi,

ich will eine jar Datei aus meinen Klassen erzeugen. Die Klassen sind alle in einem Package zusammengefasst. Da ich mich allerdings nicht so genau auskenne, wie und wo ich sowas mache, wende ich mich an Euch.
Habe in der Hilfe nachgelesen, dass ich so etwas wie ein Jar Recipe benötige. Wenn ich es erstelle, weiß ich nicht weiter.

Gruß
Karim


----------



## L-ectron-X (26. Nov 2004)

Kein Problem, hier kommt eine Anleitung zum Erstellen von Jar-Dateien unter NetBeans:  

Klicke im Dateimenü von NetBeans auf _File_ -> _New_ und im sich öffnenden Dialog wählst Du das Template _JAR Recipe_ unter _JAR Archives_.
Klicke dann auf _Next_. Gib nun einen Namen (ohne Dateiendung) für die Jar-Datei ein und wähle das gemountete Verzeichnis (Filesystem) aus, in dem es erstellt werden soll.
Klicke dann wieder auf _Next_. Im fogenden Dialogabschnitt werden noch mal die bisher zusammen getragenen Informationen angezeigt. Wähle hier nun noch die Dateien aus, die ins Jar-File kopiert werden sollen. Wenn Du außer Deinen Klassen nichts weiter ins Jar-File kopieren willst, stellst Du hier _<classes only>_ ein.
Klicke wieder auf _Next_. Im nächsten Dialogabschnitt wählst Du den Inhalt des Jar-Files aus, also alle Klassen, die hinein kopiert werden sollen. Benutze dazu nach dem Markieren einer Datei im linken Fensterbereich den _Add_-Button, so dass die einzufügenden Dateien auf der rechten Fensterseite aufgelistet werden. Sind alle gewünschten Dateien angegeben, klickst Du wieder auf _Next_.
Wenn Du nichts ändern möchtest, klickst Du nochmal _Next_.
In dem nun folgenden sehr wichtigen Dialogabschnitt wird die Manifest-Datei erzeugt. Klicke einmal auf den _Generate_-Button, entferne die Leerzeile zwischen dem letzen Eintrag und dem Cursor und füge zusätzlich noch folgende Zeile an.

```
Main-Class: MeineStartKlasse
```
MeineStartKlasse bezeichnet hierbei den Namen der Klasse (.class), die die main()-Methode implementiert.
Klicke nun auf den _Finish_-Button.
Im Filesystem liegt nun an angegebener Stelle eine neue Datei mit einem blauen Icon mit dem angegebenen Namen.
Falls diese noch nicht markiert ist, das nun nach holen (einmal mit der linken Maustaste drauf klicken).
Auf der rechten Seite von NetBeans sind nun die Properties des Jar-Projektes zu sehen, die dort auch editiert werden können. Um nun eine lauffähige Jar-Datei aus den Angaben zu erzeugen, klickst Du nun noch auf den _Execute_-Button in der Toolbar (grünes Dreieck) oder die F6-Taste.
Wenn kein Fehler vorliegt, wird das Jar-File nun erzeugt und sofort ausgeführt.
Im Projekt-Verzeichnis ist nun auch die Jar-Datei zu finden.


----------



## Karim (27. Nov 2004)

Hi L-ectron-X,

danke für die detaillierte Beschreibung. Habe alles nach Vorschrift gemacht, doch erhalte ich beim execute folgende Fehlermeldung:

java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: Paket/MeineKlasse
Exception in thread "main" 

Ich denke mal, dass das Problem in der Manifest-Datei zu suchen ist, doch egal was ich ausprobiere, komme ich auf keinen grünen Zweig.
Meine Manifest hat folgenden Inhalt:

Manifest-Version: 1.0
Sealed: true
Created-By: NetBeans IDE
Specified-By: probelauf.jarContent
Main-Class: Paket.MeineKlasse

(wohlgemerkt, eine Leerzeile am Schluß)

Hier auch die Verzeichnisstruktur:


```
...\Beispiele
    |
    |--probelauf.jar
    |
    |--Paket
        |
        |--MeineKlasse.java
        |--Klasse01.java
        |--Klasse02.java
```
(Sorry, dass ich den Code-Tag hier verwendet habe, aber nur so konnte ich die Hierachie einigermaßen darstellen)


Die CLASSPATH Variable habe ich auf der Kommandozeile auch bereits auf:

set CLASSPATH=.;C:\Java\Beispiele;

gesetzt, doch gebracht hat es mir nichts   

Fällt Dir hierzu noch was ein?

Gruß
Karim


----------

